# David vs Goliath?



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Just thought I'd ask who people think would win in a challenge between Skulltaker and a Wight king? 

The reason I ask is because, on papaer at least, I would say Skulltaker almost every time. No matter what the Wight was equipped with.

I've now faced him, and killed him, twice!

Sheer luck or canny tactics?

I have to say that sacrificial chikcken to the gods of dice may have been involved.:secret:

Let me know your thoughts!


----------



## ChaosDefilerofUlthuan (Jan 25, 2011)

For some inapparent reason I went for the king must because of the range of equipment.


----------



## Lord Sven Kittyclaw (Mar 23, 2009)

Skulltaker SHOULD be beating him, especially in a challenge. I prefer the king though.


----------



## Arli (Mar 4, 2010)

I'm going for the killing blow on a 5+!


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Thanks for your thoughts guys.



Arli said:


> I'm going for the killing blow on a 5+!


Its worth mentioning though that both can get 5+kb, one ability, the other an item.

I'm still pleased that the Wight King is winning at this point. Maybe I should have more faith in his ability?
:so_happy:


----------



## coke123 (Sep 4, 2010)

Skulltaker. You're getting lucky, dude.


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Cant deny that luck had a lot to do with it - and I'm sure we'll all take good luck over bad any day. Both times we fought I "should" have been dead before even lifting my dice - low initiative ( without spell aid ), but either he failed to wound ( on a 3+ ) or I made my wards.

It may not be skill, it may not be tactics...

But I'll take luck.:victory:

Think I'll beat him next time?

Yeah . . . probably not.:dunno:


----------



## DecrepitDragon (Aug 2, 2011)

Only two days left and I cant believe my eyes - Skulltaker has managed to pull it back!

Not too many votes, but thanks to everybody that has so far. Anybody that hasn't voted yet - i hope you do, and we'll see what happens in a couple of days.

Once again guys, thanks for humouring an old lucky vamps player.


----------

